# OHIO EVENTS?



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello, 

Just wondering if there are any pitbull events comming up in ohio in the future?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Trini, I'm not sure if there are any Ohio events due to Ohio being the only state that has a state wide ban on our breed


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL ever since ive moved here i always find something new to hate.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol yeah and your "beach" is nothing but rocks... that's what I hate! lol I was born in Geneva and have lived all around ashtabula Menor ect... not sure if you've heard of that, but they're right up around lake eerie


----------

